# Turkey for 500



## thousandj (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking for some product information. I have a catering event for 500 upcoming in which one of the main meats to be served is roasted sliced turkey breast. In the past I've utilized the package of breasts typically found frozen and netted in the freezer section. It looks like a ball of turkey. I was curious about the various types of turkey products out there that anyone else has utilized in the past ie. IQF Breasts, bone-in etc.. you get the idea. 
I'm in somewhat of a small town, but have access to a very large metropolitan area just to the south, and the caterer that I'm partnering with also has a swift account.

Thanks!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Sysco has a frozen whole raw breast it comes in foil and the cryovact. I have used it and no waste at all, has drippings for gravy. and it is real turkey not processed or formed. 
Price wise it came down to about 40 to 44 cents per pound more then as is. On turkeys as is I always figured 1 pound raw equalls 1 cooked portion I never ran out or had that much left over. In my opinion it is the best one around for my needs.


----------



## thousandj (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Ed. Talked with my Sysco rep on friday. Sounds like that's the product we're going to go with!.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

and if you wish dark meat also, Sysco Houston has this one.

6907018TURKEY WHL TOM SEMI BNLS RAW 1/13-18#SYS IMP

Roasts up nice with lots of juice for gravy or?

most of their products are available pretty much anywhere, but this one is not in Seattle.

Good Luck,
Nan


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Used it, not as good , and the original post said TURKEY BREAST. Turkey breast means white meat.
They also have, around the holiday season a whole cooked boneless frozen turkey. I have tasted it but never used it.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

uh-oh, I missed breast on the original post.

I must admit, I was not that impressed with the semi-boneless bird, was thinking it would take up less roasting space? tasted o.k., but missed all the bones for stock.

My current jobs are for 30 or so people, so I just roast a couple of whole birds.

thanks for pointing that out though,
Nan


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

500 would only work out to 20 or 30 birds...

Look closely at the Sysco products, in particluar the "ingredient list"..If it contains "Salt, protien or soy protein, and water" you know that the Turkey has been "pumped" (via vacuum tumbler) and you're getting a bit more than you bargained for.

What you spend on food cost can be switched over to labour cost and enjoy a bit of savings and other benifits. What I have done for parties like this in the past was to order whole "utility" birds. Don't wrinkle your nose at this, these are usually birds with missing wingtips or torn skin, other than that, the quality is pretty good--or you could just order Choice birds. (however you don't think a pre-fab product from a national purveyor will use choice birds, do you?....)

Grab a speed rack/tray trolley and thaw the birds nice and slow for a few days in the walk in. Leave the breasts on the carcass but remove the wings and legs. Bone out the legs and net. All the trimmings go for stock/and or gravy, all the fat for stuffing or gravy roux. Roast the legs separate, the breasts-on-the-bone take up far less room than a whole bird.

It is a bit more work this way, but which ever way you choose you will have pay either a higher food cost or higher labour cost. Then again with pre-fab breast product you will have to pay separately for gravy and stuffing ingredients, and with a 500 head count, this can add up....


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

These turkeys that come in with missing parts or torn similar to defected chickens are called TARES . One of the biggest consumers of TARES used to be the fried chicken places. 
Today almost all turkeys and hams are pumped with some sought of water solutions. The biggest selling turkey in the US is Butterball and its pumped 5 to 8%.. ..At other times if you get the one or two that are not pumped, they are sold glazed weight, which means before freeizng they are water sprayed and frozen, like almost all IQF shrimp are. Its hard to beat the system when it comes to true net weight.


----------

